# New to Over air HD



## ckage83 (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey all, 
I am new to HD and recently got hooked up with Direct TVs HD programming package. I live in southern Maine and since I used to live in NH I would like to recieve their local channels. I was wondering what equipment and how hard it is to hook up a reception source to my house. I would appreciate any help or if someone can turn me to a FAQ or Newb area where I can research and purchase components to put together myself. Thanks
~Chris


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

You need to find out what and where the NH channels are located and then pick up the appropriate antenna and hope you can get them.

http://antennaweb.org will show you what local stations are available. I believe there are options there to expand your search to further away locales.


----------



## KML-224 (Nov 9, 2006)

I used to live in Old Orchard Beach myself. WCBB-TV (PBS) channel 10 of Augusta used to pretty crappy down that way. I almost never got anything from WENH-TV (PBS) channel 11 of Durham, NH. WPXT-TV (CW) channel 51 of Portland would always crap out in high wind for some reason. At least that's how it was back in 1987.


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

I live on the east side of a hill near the top, and can receive all digital programming being broadcast in a major market almost directly east.

I have a sister and a father living down in the the valley, and they get NO digital OTA programming. They can't put an antenna high enough to "see" over the next hill.

My point? The reception you'll get is a function of how far and how direct your line-of-sight is to the TV towers. I should say that I also have an array of THREE antennas in my large attic to get what I get.


----------

